# Woodcraft Flip Top Table



## damageinc (Jul 18, 2010)

Has anybody attempted to build this yet? It's from this months Woodcraft magazine.

http://blog.woodcraft.com/2011/10/extreme-garage-shop-makeover-part-3/

I'm getting started and have all the parts for the top cut per the cut list, including the spacer for centering the steel rod.

The instructions tell me to make a 11.25" spacer for the center of top. With all the parts cut and pieces laid out my math says the spacer should be only 11".

I might very well be mistaken and be missing something, but I've checked all my parts and they are cut per the cut list and fit within the size of the top.

Any light you could shed on this would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## CubsFan (Feb 23, 2010)

I made that one a couple of weeks ago. Which spacer are you looking at?


----------



## damageinc (Jul 18, 2010)

There is one used in the picture at the bottom of page 47 and page 48 calls it out to be 11.25" wide to locate the central webbing of the top.

The editor of the article has emailed me and I'm trying to describe the same thing to him as well.

I got it all to work this afternoon with the 11" spacer.


----------



## CubsFan (Feb 23, 2010)

Ah, now I see the one your'e talking about. I actually figured that one out through careful trial and error. What I did was cut it to what I thought was the right length, then spaced everything out. Clamped on the first web part, then shoved the rod and other web part on there and clamped them, then checked to see if the spacer was perfect on the other side. Sadly, I'm not sure what the end result ended up being.


----------



## damageinc (Jul 18, 2010)

That is what I was going to do until I saw the spacer part in the write up and wanted to give it a try. This pretty much ruined my day for about one hour while I read and reread the the cut list and the article several times trying to figure out where I screwed up.

Talked with the editor and he said that it is supposed to be 11". I'm glad I did a dry fit with everything before I started throwing glue and brads into it!

Did you cut the rod to 30" or leave it at 36"? They show a 30" but a 36" will fit in the web.


----------



## CubsFan (Feb 23, 2010)

I just left the rod at 36". To be honest I didn't even notice that the plans had it at 30 

The other thing I changed, and am still working on, is the parts that hold the table steady. I didn't really like them being on top of the table, so I built a couple of supports under the table. Unfortunately they are a little loose, so I'm going to have to do something about that.


----------



## KenBee (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a supplemental mag called "The Complete Small Shop" that came with one of my woodworking mag subscriptions that has plans for one similar to that, but without the end shelves and such. I am going to build one to attach my Scroll Saw and BladeRunner to to clear up the space taken up on my work bench. The one I am referring to is only 24×24 inches and if possible build it in such a way as to attach a folding table on one side to mount my PC 4216 Dovetail Jig from a plan in another mag. Doing that will cut down on the clutter and having to constantly move things around in my small shop.

I just looked at the one from Woodcraft again and saw it only had one tool attached to it. The one I have plans for uses both surfaces to mount tools which in my opinion makes more sense.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Might want to give Paul Stoops "flip top sander/planer" a look see. Just search for his post.


----------



## damageinc (Jul 18, 2010)

I've got Paul Stoops plan in my favorites. It's a very nice flip top.

My plan was to put my Rigid Planer on one side and Rigid OSS on the other. Having the shelves on the Woodcraft plan is what really appealed to me. I hope to have it all put together this weekend.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey Damage - how has this projects turn out for you? I too am thinking of using it to hold tow items, a Ridgid Planer and a very old (50 - 60's) Rockwell drill press. That sucker is heavy so I need something to stand up to the wait.

OK - just saw your completed work: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/56823


----------



## damageinc (Jul 18, 2010)

It's plenty sturdy. If your drill press can clear the lower bracing it should hold just fine. I think it's a half inch steel rod as the axle. Happy building.


----------

